# die Befragten



## Mariposa1199

¿Cómo se podría traducir "die Befragten" ?

Contexto:

" Die Wertorientierungen der nach 1976 geborenen Befragten ähneln gar den Werten der..."


----------



## DanielB

los interogados? sino entre las personas que fueron interogados.. pero no se bien


----------



## brian

Oder "los entrevistados" vielleicht.


----------



## Sidjanga

Ich würde _los *encuestados *_sagen (eine Umfrage ist im allgemeinen _una encuesta_).

Siehe auch hier, 2. Absatz: 
"_Ante tan pésimo panorama, un 54% de los encuestados considera que Obama mejoraría la situación económica frente al 32% que cree que el artífice de una mejora en las finanzas sería McCain._"

_entrevistados _geht, denke ich, auch (auch wenn man das meines Wissens vor allem für Vorstellungsgespräche etc. verwendet).

_inte*rr*ogar _sagt man vor allem bei Polizeiverhören u.ä.

Mal sehen was die Muttersprachler sagen.


----------



## Turmalin

Bin zwar kein Muttersprachler, aber seit zwanzig Jahren in Spanien ansässig. Ich würde in diesem Kontext ebenfalls auf jeden Fall "los encuestados" sagen.


----------



## Magonde

Genau. "Los encuestados"


----------

